# tanker and cargo ship models



## NORDICA (Jun 10, 2007)

is there any models of these vessels out there?


----------



## Bunkerbarge (Aug 4, 2005)

There are actually hundreds, you need to be a bit more specific in your requirements.

What scale?
What period?
What materials?
Static or R/C?

Etc


----------



## NORDICA (Jun 10, 2007)

any scale, fairly modern, any media and static!
really looking for a VLCC if one exists!


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

i think it was revell who used to do one of the "british sovereign". hardly vlcc but at least a tanker.
i made it when i was about 14 years old.
i good search around the internet may prove fruitfull (amazing what ebay can offer up)

best regards.........

sparkie2182


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Nordica,
Try here, and click on the 'Tanker' tab:

http://www.classic-ship.de/indexb.html


----------



## NORDICA (Jun 10, 2007)

i have to say you are a man of many talents jim!


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

Nordica, if you fancy building LARGE, and I mean lllaaaarrrrggggggeeeeee, Metcalf Mouldings will produce you a hull to special order in grp of the Tanker "Prestige" which split in two a few years back and sank off Spain. It is to 1:100 scale and measures about 8' in length. they can be contacted on 01920 438686.


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

I take it their website doesn't show the full range then?
I've been thinking about ordering their Waverley hull for some time and having a bash at it.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi james. no, the tanker is a one off. and are so large that they are only produced to special order, but don't know what the price is,sorry.


----------



## NORDICA (Jun 10, 2007)

Not Gonna Be Cheap Is It, Prob Around The £1500-£2000 Price Range Cos They Are Bloody Massive!


----------



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi NORDICA
try the following web-site
http://www.modelmasters.net/cargo.htm
they have quite a variety including a VLCC. Expect they will be a bit pricey since they use brass for the construction. I assume they would build one without the hole in the hull.... 
Cheers 
Jim mac


----------



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

P.S. NORDICA 
I recall contacting them some years ago about the 'Queen of Bermuda' model listed in their liners section. I believe the price would have been around USD2,300, 
Jim Mac


----------



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

*Waverley hull*



James_C said:


> I take it their website doesn't show the full range then?
> I've been thinking about ordering their Waverley hull for some time and having a bash at it.


Jim 
If you do go for the Waverley hull from Metcalf would appreciate hearing your comments. I'm trying to decide whether to continue with a scratchbuilt 1/84 scale Waverley or switching to the molded hull in a larger scale.(I think the Metcalf one is about 1/56) 
Cheers 
Jim MacIntyre


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Jim,
What attracts me to it is that the Paddleboxes are already moulded on, as opposed to their Talisman model which is bare hull.
Scale is 1:48, so nice and simple to get hold of fittings etc.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

Also, with the Metcalf hull you can buy the ready made to fit paddle set from Graupner ( made for their "Glasgow" paddle tug ) which fit in very nicely to the paddle boxes. these sets are regularly seen on ebay


----------



## vchiu (Mar 28, 2006)

No tanker here but a fair range of cargo ships (and tugs + cruise ships) 
in 1/100 and 1/50. 

http://www.steinhagen-modelltechnik.de/

Very interesting range, good quality hulls.

If you want a complete model (painted, ready for R/C integration or display) I have a coaster in 1/100 and a tanker in 1/200 from my partner's production line. very nice models. Interested pls pm me.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

oh to be able to speak and understand german language Valery. there are some lovely models on that site, especially the large Titanic and the more diminutive Norwiegian Fjiord steamer. does he actually sell the plans and hulls for these ships.cheers,neil.


----------

